# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  7th KOI's Festival 5 - 7 April 2013

## luki

*ikan yang akan dilombakan terdapat 16 jenis ikan koi, yaitu :*

1.                                                                                                                                                        Kohaku

2.                                                                                                                                                        Taisho Sanshoku

3.                                                                                                                                                        Showa Sanshoku

4.                                                                                                                                                        Shiro Utshuri

5.                                                                                                                                                         Hi /Ki Utshuri

6.                                                                                                                                                         Bekko

7.                                                                                                                                                         Koromo

8.                                                                                                                                                         Goshiki

9.                                                                                                                                                         Shusui

10.                                                                                                                                                        Asagi

11.                                                                                                                                                       Kinginrin A

12.                                                                                                                                                       Kinginrin B

13.                                                                                                                                                       Hikarimono

14.                                          .                                                                                                            Kawarimono

15.                                                                                                                                                       Tancho

16.                                                                                                                                                       Doitsu

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nanti dilihat fotonya ya Om... malam ini saya upload.


sekalian dengan foto PIC Epiwalk ya :Heh:

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Apa betul lokasinya seperti image di bawah ini tanda (A):



Lokasinya sdh betul Om. Yang titik "A" ya......

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Fish Entry
> 
> *1 cm Rp 10.000..*


Hhmmm ....... terobosan baru lagi nih  :Eyebrows:  
Biaya entry jadi lebih murah ya dari tahun lalu om...... 
Mantap lokasi makin elite tapi malahan biaya entry dimurahin  :Yo: 

Detail harganya jadi gimana ya,
Apakah bila saya bawa 12 cm bayar entry Rp. 120.000,- ...... 33 cm bayar entry Rp. 330.000,- ....... 45 cm bayar entry Rp. 450.000,- dst ..... tolong jelasin detailnya ........  :Baby: 
*" Support banget entry fish murah "* apalagi bila membela hobbies baru yang ingin coba berkontes sekalian silaturahmi, breeder lokal yang umumnya mempunyai koi ukuran kecil dibawah 20 cm yang notabene berkantong pas - pasan .......
Salam Koi's.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Doep

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> luar biasa, mantap.


lebih mantap memang dengan koipalace sebagai salah satu major sponsor  :Thumb:

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

keren tuh display nya makin mantebb aja neh  :Thumb:

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

> Photo2 para model nya dong om hehehe kalo ada


Om Andre.. masih aja penasaran ma model modelnya.... hehehehe.....  :Becky:

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wiyonggo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Dua Minggu lagi...siap siap

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Memang Beyou luar biasa.....Saya tak pernah meragukan kapasitas nya walau dahulu ada yang .... 
> 
> Don, ada mama nya Yuanita ga di arena show?


KALO ADA MAU NGELAMAR LANGSUNG ????? :Scared:

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KEJUTAN dari 7th KOI-S FESTIVAL 

DAFTARKAN SEKARANG ikan2 ada dan ANDA akan mendapatkan FREE 1 buah TOSAI CERTI dari ISA KOI FARM from SPECTRUM KOI 

dengan kondisi :

a. Mendaftarkan secara ONLINE minimal 10 ikan ukuran apa saja ( tidak berlaku kelipatan )
b. atas nama 1 orang ( bukan dealer )
c. Melunasi pembayaran ikan 
d. Periode 27 Maret pk 15.00 sampai 31 Maret pk 24.00
e. Hanya berlaku untuk 22 orang saja
f. Ikan yg didapat dapat dipilih langsung secara first in first serve

HAYOOOO DAFTARRRRRRRR !!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

7th KOI-S FESTIVAL proudly presents

FRIDAY 5th APRIL 2013 at EPIWALK

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

> kalo ngikut papi dijamin pasti hepi


Pernah ikut kemana om Helmi (dengan papi) yang hepi?

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Berhubung akan ada lelang dari dealer2 yg menjadi sponsor, maka kami sedang menyiapkan beberapa ekor koi yg istimewa untuk meramaikan acara lelang ini. Salah satunya:*

*Konishi Ai Goromo 38cm - 100% Female * 
Usia: Belasan Bulan ( Jumbo Tosai / Ake Nisai)

*Note: Ikan ber-ukuran 32cm sewaktu pertama kali masuk Indonesia pada bulan February lalu (sesuai dengan tanggal dan size di sertifikat nya). Merupakan growth yg cukup baik untuk jenis ini walaupun ikan dipelihara di kolam showroom kami yg berkapasitas 10 ton dengan pemberian pakan yg relatif sedikit untuk mejaga kualitas air.
*


*Saat ini Koromo juga menjadi salah satu varietas yg menjadi fokus dari Konishi Koi Farm, khusus nya di 5 tahun terakhir. Walaupun mungkin belum terkenal sampai di Indonesia, Koromo dari Konishi Koi Farm sekrg sudah menjadi salah satu Varietas unggulan Konishi seperti Kujaku dan Shusui karena kualitas "Anggur" nya dan kemampuan nya untuk bertumbuh jumbo dengan body Go-Sanke. Salah satu pencapaiannya adalah sewaktu salah satu Ai Goromo Konishi memenangkan Best Non-Gosanke Award (Grand Champion B) pada Hiroshima Breeders Show 2010:
*
*Best Non-Gosanke (Grand Champion B) - Hiroshima Nogyosai 2010
Konishi Ai Goromo 70cm*



Link Lainnya : http://www.seiryuu-koi.com/konishi-koi/a-koromo.html

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kidkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

ayo dan mari om dari Kid koi farm, ini kesempatan yg sangat baik utk menunjukan hasil bredingan nya itu sehingga dapat di nilai oleh ahlinya langsung.

kebetulan di acara ini hadir para breeder yg tdk di ragukan lagi akan keahliannya dalam melihat calon calon ikan baik tsb.

semoga dgn bertatap muka dan obrol langsung kita dapat belajar bukan hanya teori akan tetapi praktek penilaian nya seperti apa sih utk hasil yg sudah di hasilkan  oleh farm farm kawan kawan kita di indonesia tercinta ini, khusus nya kid koi farm

sukses selalu ya om.

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## conan85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

wao... ternyata sowa botak bisa juara ya...

----------


## conan85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> mau tanya...kbetulan saya kmrn ikut partisipasi diacaranya KOIs 
> dah kebetulan juga koi saya ada yg jadi juara,cuman masalahnya sertinya ketuker 
> mungkin dikarenakan asalnya ikan saya juara 2,krn yg juara 1 nya naek ke CHAMPION,maka ikan saya naek jd juara 1,cuman saya dapetnya serti ikan org yg juara 1.jd gambar ikannya laen.
> ada yg bisa bantu..???saya harus kontak ke mana yaaa..???thnxxx...
> oh iya ikannya goshiki 31cm


bagi temen2 yang ada masalah dengan serti kois fest kemaren bisa kontak fachmi 085640390390

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Mengintip proses pembuatan lukisan GC A oleh seniman lukis, berdasaran foto setelah barusan Showa ini terpilih

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Jumat malam 12 April 2013 bertempat di Cazasuki Mahakam, Jaksel :
Evaluasi dan Pembubaran Panitia 7th Koi's Festival.

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

mudah2x an lebih seru om.. hehehe

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

